# FS: 6 pair of Carhart Jeans 38x30 for work jeans



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

These jeans have a lot of life left in them. Some more worn than others. Some have stains, some have paint, some fraying at leg hem & pockets. Hoping to find someone who would consider this a blessing.

I am offering these for less than what you would pay at Goodwill but remember to take postage into account. (12lbs from 48623). Shipping from my zip to a zip in CA was close to $29.00. Shipping from my zip (MI) to VA was $22.00.

At the Goodwill here jeans run for $3.99 a pair. I would like to sell all to one person at $2 each for a total of $12, plus postage. 

Will take paypal or USPS Money Order
It is easier to send pictures via email, so if you are interested send your email address through a PM.

Thanks in advance.


----------

